# Health Waiver for future Spouse



## hasan1493 (Nov 6, 2013)

My cousin is suffering from skeletal muscular disease and just reached in New Zealand on study visa. His cousin wishes to marry him.He has the PR and living in NZ fro more than 5 years.My question is that she could get the health waiver after marriage?
Expert opinion is needed and she just told me all about and waiting for the opinion.I just saw the immigration website and come to know that there is no such kind of waiver available for the partner.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

Marriage doesn't mean anything to Immigration here. What matters is a continuous, genuine, loving and stable relationship/partnership no matter whether a couple is married, unmarried or a de-facto partnership, same sex or opposing sex.
If you cannot prove to an Immigration officer that you have this going on you have no chance of being able to secure any visa based on partnership.

Regards,


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

EscapedtoNZ is right. They need to prove to immigration that they are a couple and have been for some time.


----------



## hasan1493 (Nov 6, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Marriage doesn't mean anything to Immigration here. What matters is a continuous, genuine, loving and stable relationship/partnership no matter whether a couple is married, unmarried or a de-facto partnership, same sex or opposing sex.
> If you cannot prove to an Immigration officer that you have this going on you have no chance of being able to secure any visa based on partnership.
> ...


Thank you for the quick response.

In some cases, when the partners could not be able to meet or even live together due to some reasons like living abroad and have been in a serious relationship for more than in a year. How do they get the spouse visa ?


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

hasan1493 said:


> Thank you for the quick response.
> 
> In some cases, when the partners could not be able to meet or even live together due to some reasons like living abroad and have been in a serious relationship for more than in a year. How do they get the spouse visa ?


They might be able to apply for a temporary entry visa application for "culturally arranged" marriages, but would need to look into whether they meet the criteria for it being "culturally arranged." I cannot do that, I'm just a user, like you, but you can look into it more yourself on the INZ website (or your cousin here in NZ can talk directly with INZ on the phone himself).

Barring that, there is no other way for someone who has NOT 'been' with their "fiancée" to come to NZ using the NZ partner as a sponsor. A theoretical case could probably be made if your cousin in NZ could show he travelled multiple times on trips to visit with his fiancée, and the same with her--travelled here to visit him, and they had evidence that their time was spent together, itineraries, pics, receipts, etc., they might be able to convince INZ that they're really a couple--this would REALLY be a slim chance of happening, however. 

Otherwise, if they cannot prove that the marriage is culturally arranged, and they have never lived/been together physically as a couple, anywhere, in any capacity--SHE would have to apply for a Visa of some sort on her own--work visa, working holiday visa, student visa, visitor visa, etc., and establish her relationship and start the process of residency just like everyone else.

NZ is not obligated to approve Visa's for the partners of current Visa/residency holders--it does have options available for people who meet eligibility, but simply because someone has chosen to work, live, or attend school in NZ does not provide a free pass to their fiancées/partners/spouses in the event circumstances have prevented them from EVER having lived together. 
Doing so would be unfair to the rest of NZ immigrants who have had to navigate the immigration process by the rules INZ has laid out, including the "living together" mandate. 

The non-NZ based person in this case will likely need to get Visa based on her own merit in order to enter NZ to validate her relationship with her fiancée. Once that has been done to the satisfaction of INZ, she would/will be issued her residency Visa like any other spouse.


----------



## hasan1493 (Nov 6, 2013)

Well,your comprehensive answer about my query is really appreciated and came to know a lot about the rules,facts and figures.


----------

